# First attempt at a Stocking "list"



## ttiger72 (Jan 15, 2007)

29G tank - planted lightly now, will be moderately planted by the time the stocking begins. I plan to add them in pairs by species over time except for the Hatchets.

2 Clown Killifish - not sure when but at some point I _will_ get them 
6-7 Marble Hatchets
2 Honey Dwarf Gouramis
2 Praecox Rainbows
6 Ghost Shrimp (can't seem to figure out if anything above will eat them)


This is in addition to the 10 Danios I have now that are cycling the tank with 2 Siamese Algae Eaters. Would this be too many fish? Could I add another pair of fish? If so I was thinking of 2 German Rams, but not sure if they would hurt or be aggressive to any of the other fish.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Go with 4-6 praecox as you don't have that many mid level dwellers. Hatchets, gouramis and killifish stay mostly on the surface. None will eat your shrimps. If your tank is heavily-planted, you'll be surprised how many praecox rainbow fry will actually survive(without the shrimps of course).


----------



## ttiger72 (Jan 15, 2007)

Blue said:


> Go with 4-6 praecox as you don't have that many mid level dwellers. Hatchets, gouramis and killifish stay mostly on the surface. None will eat your shrimps. If your tank is heavily-planted, you'll be surprised how many praecox rainbow fry will actually survive(without the shrimps of course).


Cool, I like more fish 

Do you think the Rams would fit in, I would plan on getting the German Blue Ram Papilochromis ramirezi and making a cave for them. Maybe just one male or maybe a m/f see if the pair.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

ttiger72 said:


> Cool, I like more fish
> 
> Do you think the Rams would fit in, I would plan on getting the German Blue Ram Papilochromis ramirezi and making a cave for them. Maybe just one male or maybe a m/f see if the pair.


You can have a choice of either only a male or a pair. A pair can be quite vicious when in spawning condition and may harass your shrimps.


----------



## ttiger72 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Blue! I think I will stick with a single male then, as long as it won't be detrimental to him or to the tank.

So my list is now comprised of the following

2 Clown Killifish
2 Dwarf Honey Gouramis
1 Male German Blue Ram
6 Praecox Rainbows
6-7 Hatchets (are they better in even or odd # groups?)
6 Ghost Shrimp

Would I need any additional algae eaters than the two Siamese I have now?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

That's great. As long as the SAEs don't bicker with each other, both will be fine. As for the gourami, it's probably Honey Gourami(_Colisa sota_) rather than Dwarf Honey Gourami.

The number of hatchets in odds and evens will not matter.


----------



## ttiger72 (Jan 15, 2007)

Blue. Thanks for all of your help!!! :thankyou:


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Sorry to rain on the parade here, but that is an awful lot of fish for that size of a tank... Even if heavily planted, you may run into problems with the danios and the hatchets over time, and waste levels are going to require A LOT of water changes.


----------



## ttiger72 (Jan 15, 2007)

bettababy said:


> Sorry to rain on the parade here, but that is an awful lot of fish for that size of a tank... Even if heavily planted, you may run into problems with the danios and the hatchets over time, and waste levels are going to require A LOT of water changes.


Not raining on any parade. This is why I posted, I am new and trying to learn what's best. I would be perfectly happy not getting the hatchets if they would cause problems and/or be too much for the tank. Taking the Hatchets out do you think it would be stocked okay then? I plan on doing 25%PWC or more depending on my levels. Also, I plan to have moderate planting in this tank.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Sometimes I need eye glasses just to notice 10 danios.:frustrated:


----------



## ttiger72 (Jan 15, 2007)

So what would your revised opinion be?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

ttiger72 said:


> So what would your revised opinion be?


If only your budget permits another tank of 20 gallons.:thumbsup: I love a person who has MTS(Many Tank Syndrome).:smoke:

In this case, eliminate the cute hatchets.:sob:


----------



## ttiger72 (Jan 15, 2007)

Blue said:


> ttiger72 said:
> 
> 
> > So what would your revised opinion be?
> ...


That may happen. My son got a 2.5G tank for his birthday, thinking of getting him a 10 for his bedroom and moving the danios into that tank for him


----------

